# Novel Pond-Aquarium Hybrid/The Ponder



## NicholasGramza (Aug 17, 2014)

Check this out which I have invented and Patented!!! - A desk top or coffee table sized Pond-with-Waterfalls/Aquarium Hybrid :


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Why does it look like there are goldfish in there?


----------



## NicholasGramza (Aug 17, 2014)

Those are miniature, feeder platies. 4 of them. They are thriving.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Fish don't thrive in 3x their body length to move around in. How large is it?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Flint, according to one of his other threads it's three litres. There's already a discussion concerning the fact that the volume is too small for pretty much anything but snails.


----------

